# New to the galley life, need some advice please



## John Temp (May 6, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm going to be joining the life of a cook on a galley in the next few months on a commercial ship, I don't know yet the size or anything really, and would like to know what is expected of a cook on a commercial ship, I have cooking experience in restaurants but never on a boat before!

Regards


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Always have something good to munch on in the refrigerator. Have all three meals a day warm and ready for when they show up. They may not show up on time as other things tend to get in the way. Soup is good for those really hot days. Baked goods are always appreciated. Be able to improvise at a moments notice to some extent. Be Happy! A happy cook is the best thing a ship can have. Having special treats on occasion makes everyone happy to have you aboard. Best wishes and happy sailing.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

As you have not said what sort of a cook nor what sort of a ship it is difficult to offer advice with the exception of a ' A ship is NEVER called a boat .


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought Ship's Cook Certification is a 'requirement'? I don't doubt your ability but i would think you would not be able to join a vessel without 'training'.... STCW?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The *Ship*’*s* *Cook* *Certificate* (SCC) is a mandatory requirement for chefs working on commercially registered vessels operating more than 60 miles offshore, and with 10 or more crew on board. It is not required for commercially registered vessels operating less than 60 miles offshore from the UK.


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

Plus, what ever you do on board, dont call it a boat, its a ship


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Great 'avatar' Freo.  

Stephen


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I understood that the Cook's certification, much like the accommodation regulations, applied only to the crew. Cargo can be fed by a 'hotel chef' and kept in in cabins which would not comply for crew (of course then such vessels would not attract the most affluent cargo so is regulation of a sort in its own way).


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm sure the 'hotel chef' on the 'livestock' carriers are also required be be certified as ship's cook as they would be on the ship's Crew List. These types are still 'crew'. Wish some of them had been around on some normal cargo ships.
If John Temp was joining a 'gin palace', a private owner, that would be a different matter. No SCC would be required. The owner would have his own 'standards'.

Stephen


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Wot? Pay all that money and expected to take an invitation to eat with the crew as a privilege?


----------



## John Temp (May 6, 2021)

jerome morris said:


> Always have something good to munch on in the refrigerator. Have all three meals a day warm and ready for when they show up. They may not show up on time as other things tend to get in the way. Soup is good for those really hot days. Baked goods are always appreciated. Be able to improvise at a moments notice to some extent. Be Happy! A happy cook is the best thing a ship can have. Having special treats on occasion makes everyone happy to have you aboard. Best wishes and happy sailing.


Thanks for the advice, much appreciated! Luckily, I am a happy go lucky person, so I got that covered, and I have a bunch of recipes for sweet snacks.


----------



## John Temp (May 6, 2021)

Johnny Walker said:


> As you have not said what sort of a cook nor what sort of a ship it is difficult to offer advice with the exception of a ' A ship is NEVER called a boat .


Haha, yes sorry, thank you, I've never been on a ship before so I apologise for my poor use of lingo.

Regarding the ships, its most likely going to be a dredging vessel (at first), no idea how many crew there would be on such a vessel, I would be the only cook, not sure what you mean by that question. 

Regards


----------



## John Temp (May 6, 2021)

Stephen J. Card said:


> The *Ship*’*s* *Cook* *Certificate* (SCC) is a mandatory requirement for chefs working on commercially registered vessels operating more than 60 miles offshore, and with 10 or more crew on board. It is not required for commercially registered vessels operating less than 60 miles offshore from the UK.


Yes I believe i will originally be within the exception of the rule as its withing what you stated. I am doing my STCW next week actually, so I'm incredible green.

Regards


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thus photo looks like the Officer's Dining room on a dredger


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

No tablecloth, no saucers, no cruet set, no starched napkins must be Denholms. No paper serviettes, definitely Denholms.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Not true! Always napkins at each place. Didn't even have to share with anyone else!


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

John Temp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to be joining the life of a cook on a galley in the next few months on a commercial ship, I don't know yet the size or anything really, and would like to know what is expected of a cook on a commercial ship, I have cooking experience in restaurants but never on a boat before!
> 
> Regards


Good luck mate. The most important man on a ship in my humble opinion.
Always remember- a job is only what YOU make it.
Roger


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Who called the cook a c**t ? , who called the c**t a cook ?.


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

This may be of some use:

The Ships Cook Book – Recipes, Insight, Theory and Everyday Management for Students, Ships Cooks, and those with an interest in Marine Catering Operations. All Recipes have a fully adjustable servings feature, just change the number of servings and the ingredients recalculate automatically.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Not true! Always napkins at each place. Didn't even have to share with anyone else!


10 years with Denholm's food always good no problems, 2 years with BP same no problems with food. 26+ years on rigs again no problem with food, except there was a bigger choice of what to eat. 

JohnT if you every think about going to work on offshore rigs try SODEXO. They are a huge World Wide catering company Jobs and careers with Sodexo


----------



## guardlogger (Sep 28, 2010)

Chef's course was the most difficult in the RN....................no one ever passed it!!! (sorry chef)
Chief Caterer was always known as 'Father famine'


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree, no problem with J&J feeding. Possibly the best was NORDIC CLANSMAN. Ian McNair was Cat Off. Ex Ellermans. Curry three times a day... in addition to 'normal food'. Why would anyone eat steak and lobster of you could have the best of curries! 

John T.... where will your dredger be operating?


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ships Cook, my hole.
Next you'll be telling us you have been offered a job as relief Master on the Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

John Temp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to be joining the life of a cook on a galley in the next few months on a commercial ship, I don't know yet the size or anything really, and would like to know what is expected of a cook on a commercial ship, I have cooking experience in restaurants but never on a boat before!
> 
> Regards


like babies John, "keep their bellies full and their bums dry and you'll have a happy ship"


----------

